# Century Camera Co



## Dany (Jul 13, 2021)

This camera was so dirty and dull when I discovered it in a yard sale that I could buy it for a laughable price.
After some time spent cleaning and repairing it, here it is.

according to my investigations I may think it is a Model A from Century Camera Co dated 1901


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 13, 2021)

What a beautiful camera. Nice restoration.


----------



## Warhorse (Jul 13, 2021)

Wow, a hundred and twenty years old!

I agree, you did an excellent job of cleaning and repair.

Would love to see a "before pic".


----------



## IanG (Jul 13, 2021)

Very nice, I'd agree a Model A.  I have a No 46 and these cameras are beautifully made and also useable, they will accept modern DDS film holders, although in my case they don't fit the case but Graflex plate holders do (just) and I have plenty of film inserts.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 13, 2021)

Outstanding piece. Dany does it again.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 17, 2021)

Just gorgeous.


----------

